# أرجو من الاخوة المساعدة في موضوعي (الأزمرة)



## assad_rabet (13 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع هو عن الازمرة هل من الممكن ان ترشدوني او ان تعطوني اي شرح عن الازمرة وعن الوحدات التي تستخدم الازمرة في المصافي واي شكل توضيحي او مخطط ولكم مني الشكر:75:


----------



## chemie-ing (15 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع هو عن الازمرة هل من الممكن ان ترشدوني او ان تعطوني اي شرح عن الازمرة وعن الوحدات التي تستخدم الازمرة في المصافي واي شكل توضيحي او مخطط ولكم مني الشكر*


----------



## chemie-ing (15 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع هو عن الهدرجة هل من الممكن ان ترشدوني او ان تعطوني اي شرح عن الازمرة وعن الوحدات التي تستخدم الازمرة في المصافي واي شكل توضيحي او مخطط ولكم مني الشكر*


----------



## chemie-ing (15 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع هو عن الهدرجة هل من الممكن ان ترشدوني او ان تعطوني اي شرح عن الهدرجة وعن الوحدات التي تستخدم الهدرجة في المصافي واي شكل توضيحي او مخطط ولكم مني الشكر*


----------

